# Question, Please---It make me confuse last 13 years.



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
Yes, I am 65 Years Old , but Young at Heart, Yes, I use my first 120 mm, and 35 mm. Cameras since I was 12 years old, And Now I have 4 DSLR/ Canon Cameras and The most " L" Lenses and many Canon Regular Lenses that most of Photographers Dream of. Yes, I take the Photos as Hobby around the World and so many place in USA. Yes, More than 10,000 Photos each years.
Sorry, I have to tell you, My Teachers and my dear Friends in CR. like that----Because, I will tell you, The Truth in My Life that make me CRY---The Tear wet all my face= Two times in 2000, and 2002---When I see my photos that I took.
Yes, I brough my first Semi-DSLR-TLL in 1999, Olympus C 2500L 2.5 MP , The Cost include the External Flash and Accessories = More than 2000 US Dollars---And One of the Best for Consumer like me, Not The Real PRO.

Yes, I , In my Life, Never think or believes about Spirit, Goast---Because I am Scientist in my Heart----UNTIL the year of 2000, I went to shoot the Funeral of my dear Friend's Father with my Olympus C2500L, During the Family Carry the casket , And three photos that I took, have the 1 medium spot round shape light floating on the top of casket----But I did not see in the view finder, and no artificial light around there, or the sun in that day---Under the shade of the Canopy/ Roof---Yes, When I print the Photos for them Next day, I see the Light that floating on the casket on the prints---I just cry, Because the Light ( may be the reflection of some light that I do not know) that make me think that , Our Human's Spirit still in this world, Yes, After I Give the Photos to all my friend's relative, They cry too, But The Happy Cry that---May be some thing real in our Life in the religion. 

Yes, I swear to all gods in this world , that--I do not do post processing and do not add any flare of light---If I Do, My I drop dead tomorrow.

Same thing that Happend to my Photos at My Dear Mom's Funeral in 2002 too----And I swear to Gods/ Buddha that , I never do Post Processing by any means, to add any thing/ special Effect such as Lens Flare to my dear mom's Funeral Photos ( If I do that, May I drop dead to day.)-----Yes, During My Mom's Funeral, The Second day, When We collect the Ash, I took 4-5 Photos of this Funeral Ceremony, After I shot, I see in the LCD of the Olympus C 2500 L, And See the Light / Round shape Light Floating on top of the Table that have my Dear Mom's Ash spread as small human's shape ( That Thai Style Funeral-To remind us the Human life are not Mortal).
Yes, I just Yell out loud, When I see the Floating Light on the LCD.---And Cry, All of my Relative com to hug me( They Think that I miss my dear Mom), And I show them the Photos on 1 X 1.5 inches LCD that show the Floating Light on top of my dear Mom's Ash.------No, I am very proud my self that, I am a above average Photographer, and not crazy to shoot the photos that have the light shine directed to me---Except when I want to soot the Sun Rise, or Sun set scenery.

Yes, Only two time in my 65 Years of My Life that happens to me, And Let me think , There are some thing that I do not know about the Human's Spirit---Or my photographic mistake that might create that Floating Light by the Accident flare from the light source that I do not see.

Yes, The Question are :
1) Am I crazy that I think of the human's spirit are real , From the Photographic/ Light Flare--The Real Flare from Light source around.
2) I already know that Not many American Photographers shoot the Funeral ceremony---But, Do you have this kind of experience before ?
3) Yes, I and My relatives are Crazy to think that, My Mom's spirit come to say Good bye to us, before her long journey to some where----Yes May be the Reflecting Light/ Light Flare by the Natural----But Its Happens to my Photography just two times in my life.

YES, I BURN THESE PHOTOS on CD-disk, and store in my Photos Recorded fire proof Vault Box, and did not see these photos again after 2002.
No, I never ask any one openion before, after 2002---But , Just To day, I must ask my friends and all of my teachers in This Great Canon Rumors POST, Because , I trust you, and Trust your Openions.

YES, I swear to all Gods , My Lord Buddha and my pass a way dear Mom and dear Dad, that I tell you all the truth that happend to me---And I cry, Because The Photos of the Floating Light against my logic , and let me think about the religions.
Thanks for listen to my crazy thinking---But After write in this Post, Make me release and very happy that I can get some crazy question off my chest.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon.
PS, Sorry, I never post the Funeral Photos for public to see, Just for the Relatives, Only.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 19, 2013)

There are many things that happen in life that we can not explain, sometimes we just have to accept what is. What I see is great love for a parent.


----------



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> There are many things that happen in life that we can not explain, sometimes we just have to accept what is. What I see is great love for a parent.



Thousand Thanks , Sir, Dear Mr. Don.
Yes, You make my day---I am feel better now " There are many things that happen in life that we can not explain, sometimes we just have to accept what is "----You are Right on the target, Just Except the Fact of Life that happens to us.
The More we think---The More Head aches 
Thanks again
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

Another Idea , Please-----THANKS.
I talk to some of my friend, who is the real Scientist, and He told me that, May be---Yes, May be, the " OLYMPUS C 2500L " my first Semi-DSLR ( 1999) might have the Lens and sensor that so sentitive to the Lowest/ Highest Light wave that our human's eyes can not see , Similar to the Low frequency Sound wave that the only dog or some animal can hear, but Human ears can not hear.----Or the real Fact are the natural light or the Artificial light that reflected from the shinny surface near by and show oh the Pictures at the angle that my eyes can not see before I press the shutter.
But, I will let that Photos get out of my brain and my memory, That Why, I have no heart to look at them again.
Thanks you, Sir/ Madam
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 19, 2013)

Dear friend Surapon. I have never photographed a funeral, but I witnessed the exact moment an old lady died with her daughter holding her hand. She just stopped moving (heart attack) and I saw nothing supernatural in that moment. However, the fact that I did not see anything, does not mean nothing happened. With all due respect to religious beliefs, I have no idea what your camera recorded truly. Who knows, one day when our turn comes to pass, then we will know the answer. Until then, we can only speculate, and accept that our vain philosophy does not explain things that exist between heaven and earth. Peace and good.


----------



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. I have never photographed a funeral, but I witnessed the exact moment an old lady died with her daughter holding her hand. She just stopped moving (heart attack) and I saw nothing supernatural in that moment. However, the fact that I did not see anything, does not mean nothing happened. With all due respect to religious beliefs, I have no idea what your camera recorded truly. Who knows, one day when our turn comes to pass, then we will know the answer. Until then, we can only speculate, and accept that our vain philosophy does not explain things that exist between heaven and earth. Peace and good.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem
Yes, One day, will be our turn, to know and understand , whe we pass away----But Can not tell the real story to the friends/ relative who still alive and kicking.
Have a great day , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll tell you a story that has had me confused for the last thirty years. 

When I was starting out in photography I had a Fujica ST701. I had gone up to the Howgill Fells that boarder Yorkshire and Cumbria, and was taking pictures of one of the old railway bridges that took the long defunct 'Lowgill Branch' over the River Rawthey. The bridge was one of the first examples built from huge cast iron sections in about 1860. 

I was probably shooting on Ilford HP 5. Got the pictures and later developed the film. The river had some rather beautiful trees lining the banks. When printing one of the frames I found, to my surprise, a girl sitting at the base of one of the trees on the opposite side of the river, looking straight at me as I took the picture. Now I swear that there was no girl sat there, I'm sure I would seen her and she wasn't in any of the other frames. She is very small and grainy on the negative, but she looked to be wearing an old fashioned dark dress with a light sash. 

Anyway I was baffled by this but assumed I just hadn't seen her. This irritated me at the time, because as a lad of nineteen I would have been quite happy to wade across the river and say 'hello'. However later I found that a young woman had been killed on the bridge by a train sometime in the 1880's. People who couldn't afford a train ticket or a horse would use the railway line as a footpath as it formed the easiest route to travel through difficult country and fatal accidents were common. 

I've still got the black and White print somewhere, but the negative is long gone. Very strange; I don't believe in ghosts but this picture has always been a mystery to me !


----------



## Larry (Oct 19, 2013)

surapon said:


> PS, Sorry, I never post the Funeral Photos for public to see, Just for the Relatives, Only.



Hello Surapon,

I respect your decision(tradition?) to show the personal images only to relatives.

However, you should realize that you have asked "what do you think of this?, ...and provided no "this".

Based only on your written description, we can do no more than surmise in a vague way as to the explanation of the phenomenon.

The world is full of "ghost" or "spirit" images taken by many people, ...most of which can be tentatively explained by careful analysis.

Many others, of course are simple frauds ( I do not suggest that in your case ;-).

That the belief in other-than-physical reality or life should be supported by evidence observable IN physical reality itself has been the hope of many for centuries.

In some cases, the hope (or belief) itself accounts for the "experience", but for the most part, physical, rather than experiential evidence defies explanation.

Some things, call them what you will, "...work in mysterious ways" ;-)

Best wishes!


----------



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> I'll tell you a story that has had me confused for the last thirty years.
> 
> When I was starting out in photography I had a Fujica ST701. I had gone up to the Howgill Fells that boarder Yorkshire and Cumbria, and was taking pictures of one of the old railway bridges that took the long defunct 'Lowgill Branch' over the River Rawthey. The bridge was one of the first examples built from huge cast iron sections in about 1860.
> 
> ...



Dear Sir, Mr. Sporgon
Thanks you sir. To share this one in our life time story with us. Yes, As the Photographers , who can recorded the Photos of one in life time , in that Nano-seconds---But, We always not tell any one that we accident take that Unique Photos, Because, Some one might think that, We are crazy and try to fake/ Photoshop the Photos = 30 Years ago ( No photoshop in that times). But Some thing that we do not know, can happend to us, Like the Northern Light 150 + years ago, Some one think that The Evil Job, try to scare us when we do some thing bad to the natural environment---And Now , We know the Truth of this beautiful light .
Thanks again, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

Larry said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > PS, Sorry, I never post the Funeral Photos for public to see, Just for the Relatives, Only.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Larry.
You are right on the target, All of the Photos that we create, can be explain by the Logic, Truth and Scientistic.
Yes, Please let me have a few day to think that I should post these Photos or not, Because, I am Buddhism, and Truely beleives that After 100 days of Funeral, We as Buddhist will not disturb our dead relative in every ways, to let them go in their ways. ( Yes, This are THAI's Buddhism Beleives---May be I am wrong ).
Thanks again.
Surapon.

PS, Past week, There is the long 20 feet Dead fish on the News ( Yahoo and AOL Web site), that 20 people carry him and take the photos-----Some one said that, Long times ago, that fish ( I forget the name) can grow up to 50 feet. Yes, If The People from Thailand or from China( 1000 Years ago ) see this Fish swimming in the dark, in the water---The might think that they see the real "Dragon" or " Phra Ya Nark/ Thai's Dragon" too, and draw the picture / make the Sculpture of this imaginative " Dragon" in their history book, or their arts work.

Yes, Sir, Dear Mr. Larry------Get to the Point that you are right----With the right time, Right Light Condition when we can not see clear, We ( I ) can dream any thing that in my brain at that moment, and make it happend as my imagination too. Thanks again.


----------



## Zen (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello Surapon,

The Spirit world is magical and mystical and far above our poor human ability to comprehend. And although we cannot understand it, I am convinced that there IS a Spirit world. Sometimes we are aware of it, but most times not. This may be one of the times we have been made aware of it, and it is a privilege you have enjoyed.

I, as well as most of us out here in photo-land, respect your right to choose what to believe, who to believe in, how to worship and how to follow your own beliefs. 

If you do not wish to post the photos for any reason, whether Religious, cultural, traditional or familial, or for any other reason, please do not! You should not compromise your beliefs merely to satisfy someone's curiosity out here . . . or to try to explain away a phenomenal spiritual experience that you have had. You may regret it later.

Best wishes to you and to your family as you struggle to understand the loss of your loved one.

Zen


----------



## Larry (Oct 19, 2013)

surapon said:


> PS, Past week, There is the long 20 feet Dead fish on the News ( Yahoo and AOL Web site), that 20 people carry him and take the photos-----



One common name for that fish is "oarfish".

One belief about it is that they deliberately ground themselves to predict earthquakes.

This one may have been associated with the quake in the Philippines, no? ;-)


----------



## distant.star (Oct 19, 2013)

.
If your spirit is open, you will see and hear and feel and experience many things that cannot be explained in the conventional terms of this realm.

I suggest you not be troubled by these things. The question is the answer.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2013)

Dear Mr Surapon
Please do not compromise your beliefs to show the pictures to us. I for one would wish you to continue to believe what you saw, rather than have the risk that what gave you such comfort at the time of great loss be explained away as some error or flare etc.

I personally hold no religious beliefs other than I think too much blood is spilt in the name of religion x being better than religion y.
However I do believe I have seen a ghost. It was when at school, a person in clothing from another time walked through the dormitory wall and disappeared in the middle of the room. Upon investigation it was noted that there was at one time a door where the vision occured. It was also rumoured that a lady was killed in the room. 

Do spirits exist, not sure. Does believing help, definitely.
Take solice in what you saw and leave it in piece as your belief system requires.

Sincerely Graham.



surapon said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > PS, Sorry, I never post the Funeral Photos for public to see, Just for the Relatives, Only.
> ...


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 20, 2013)

sorry, but for me it´s all nonsense.

humans have a need to believe in ghosts and afterlife.
because they think this life has to make some sort of sense... well it doesn´t.

it´s a light.. had you seen it on any other occasion you would not waste a second thought on it.

because it happens at a funeral it´s a spirit.... yes.. makes sense. 

everyone is free to believe what he wants. but i call it imagination. 
ask neuro, he should know how our brain fools us all the time.


----------



## surapon (Oct 20, 2013)

Zen said:


> Hello Surapon,
> 
> The Spirit world is magical and mystical and far above our poor human ability to comprehend. And although we cannot understand it, I am convinced that there IS a Spirit world. Sometimes we are aware of it, but most times not. This may be one of the times we have been made aware of it, and it is a privilege you have enjoyed.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Zen
Yes, After I think very carefully, I will not post that Photos. Because, just in my beleives, I will let they stay quiet and happy in the heaven, and That will make me very happy life too.

Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 20, 2013)

Larry said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > PS, Past week, There is the long 20 feet Dead fish on the News ( Yahoo and AOL Web site), that 20 people carry him and take the photos-----
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Larry.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 20, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> If your spirit is open, you will see and hear and feel and experience many things that cannot be explained in the conventional terms of this realm.
> 
> I suggest you not be troubled by these things. The question is the answer.



Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear Mr. distant.star
Yes, As you say, The question is the answer, As long as we are happy in our Lifes Now.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 20, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Dear Mr Surapon
> Please do not compromise your beliefs to show the pictures to us. I for one would wish you to continue to believe what you saw, rather than have the risk that what gave you such comfort at the time of great loss be explained away as some error or flare etc.
> 
> I personally hold no religious beliefs other than I think too much blood is spilt in the name of religion x being better than religion y.
> ...



Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear Graham.
Thanks to share your story and your thinking with us. Yes, Very Difficult to share, because all of us have the difference back ground of our lifes, and difference beleives too.
Yes, So many thing that we do not know in this world, and one day in the near future, some great scientists might find the real answers. Yes ,long time ago, Some one beleives that the World is Flat---And Now all of use use the airplane to fly around the world.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 20, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> sorry, but for me it´s all nonsense.
> 
> humans have a need to believe in ghosts and afterlife.
> because they think this life has to make some sort of sense... well it doesn´t.
> ...




Thanks you, Sir Dear Mr. Lichtgestalt
Again, Thanks for share your Idea----Yes, I think as you think for Long, Long time, And Never beleives in this Nonsence, Untill it happend to me, and that my tear run down my cheeks---because against my all logics---And I do not know, what to do next. Yes, As my Professional is American Architect and Have my own A/E Office since 1985---I beleives that every thing in this world , If there are Questions/ Problems---Yes, We must have the answers and the Problem solving methods. 
Yes, One day in the future, My question will have the answer. And I will wait until I die.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 20, 2013)

Dear Surapon,

don't try to overanalyze such things. You can keep your beliefs intact, if you want. I don't think there is any need to demystify private lives just for the sake of being scientifically correct. Where would be the benefit?


----------



## surapon (Oct 20, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> don't try to overanalyze such things. You can keep your beliefs intact, if you want. I don't think there is any need to demystify private lives just for the sake of being scientifically correct. Where would be the benefit?



Thousand Thanks, Dear Teacher, Mr. AmbientLight.
Yes, You are 1,000% right on the target, Yes, Some time, We need to get and retain " FAITH " in our lifes, to make Happy and HOPE in our soul.
Right or Wrong----Just Happy feeling and HOPE----And we do not care.
Thank again, Sir. I am very happy person , Now---
Surapon


----------

